# Girl Helmet Problems



## River Girl (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a Shred Ready Vixen helmet, and after 3 days of paddling my forehead hurts! Does anyone else have this problem? And if they did...how did they fix it? I can't fit any padding into the front of my helmet, and the Vixen seems to irritate a specific pressure point. Help?


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Try adjusting the HOG lock strap on the back. Let some slack out and you should be able to get it to where you can put some foam in front and alleviate some pressure on your forehead. If that doesn't work, then I'd say you need to find a bigger helmet like the Shaggy


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

I had to carve away a notch in the foam at the front of one of my helmets because the top of my forehead is not shaped like the inside of a helmet. There is kind of knot in my head, I guess you'd say. I didn't carve away any foam in my other helmet and it rubs my forehead raw in that spot. Maybe you have a pointy head like me? If you don't want to carve away foam then maybe you could add foam on the sides of the pressure point area so you end up with a small notch at the pressure point. Maybe your helmet is just a bit tight?


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

Yep, agreed. Give 'er a little shave. I had to do the same thing. But just do a little at a time, and test it out. You can always shave off more if you need to.
The Vixen is a great helmet! Mine saved my melon many times (lost a few brain cells on the way, though). 

I'm finally retiring it and really looking forward to getting the new VOZ helmet for women. It's a bomber helmet with a nice fit and good coverage! The word is they will be out by March. Can't wait!


----------



## Le Mitch (Apr 27, 2007)

i have a shaggy and i get the same thing. need to shave a little off i think


----------



## nylonlines (Jun 7, 2007)

*nylonlines*

before you shave, try adding a little foam or padding to the top inside. It will raise the helmet just slightly and give you just a little more length inside for your forhead.


----------



## shredder (Aug 25, 2005)

*fitting pads?*



River Girl said:


> I have a Shred Ready Vixen helmet, and after 3 days of paddling my forehead hurts! Does anyone else have this problem? And if they did...how did they fix it? I can't fit any padding into the front of my helmet, and the Vixen seems to irritate a specific pressure point. Help?


Hi Tom here from Shred Ready. Have you tried using a thinnner (larger) fitting pad in the front? If you bought the helmet this year it should have come with three size fitting pads. YOu can mix and match them as well. Also check out the fitting video on shredready.com If you don't have extra pads send us an email [email protected] or give us a call 334 239 0179. I would adjust fitting pads first. I would not shave down the foam as this decease the thickness of the impact foam.

thanks 
tom
shred ready


----------



## danceronhooves (Aug 31, 2006)

I just took the sweet helmet flame padding from a guy friend with a big head and put that on the sides because my Vixen used to rub my forehead also. that seemed to work pretty well, and has also seemed to have stopped it from trying to break my nose sliding down on loops.

good luck!


----------



## Le Mitch (Apr 27, 2007)

shredder said:


> Hi Tom here from Shred Ready. Have you tried using a thinnner (larger) fitting pad in the front? If you bought the helmet this year it should have come with three size fitting pads. YOu can mix and match them as well. Also check out the fitting video on shredready.com If you don't have extra pads send us an email [email protected] or give us a call 334 239 0179. I would adjust fitting pads first. I would not shave down the foam as this decease the thickness of the impact foam.
> 
> thanks
> tom
> shred ready


i already use the thinnest pads, and i still get get, i probably just need to go in and customize some foam in there or something, the little velcro things totally tore out the inner lining thing on my shaggy when trying to move pads around


----------

